# İngilizce'de "too"



## slhtn

Ingilizcede su anlam farkini nasil dile getirebiliriz?

1)-Ben de ondan da var.
2)-Ondan bende de var.

Benim tahminim:
1)I have it too. (böyle söyleyince sanki her iki anlama da gelebilirmis gibi geliyor bana)
2)I too have it.

Bazi Türkçe karakterlerde sorun var,kusura bakmayin.


----------



## Asr

slhtn said:


> Ingilizcede su anlam farkini nasil dile getirebiliriz?
> 
> 1)-Ben de ondan da var.
> 2)-Ondan bende de var.
> 
> Benim tahminim:
> 1)I have it too. (böyle söyleyince sanki her iki anlama da gelebilirmis gibi geliyor bana)
> 2)I too have it.
> 
> Bazi Türkçe karakterlerde sorun var,kusura bakmayin.


 
Evet, sana katılıyorum. I have it too iki anlama da geliyor. Ama zaten iki cümle de aynı mana da değil mi? 2. örnekte, I too have it derken "ben" e vurgu yapmak istiyorsun di mi? too böyle cümle başında kullanır mı?  Ben vurgu için "I also have it." derdim.

Daha iyi bir açıklama için bence english only forumuna iki örneği de yaz. And ask for the nuances.


----------



## slhtn

Ben bir kere sormustum da simdi Türkçe bilen insanlara sormak daha iyi olabilir diye düsündüm.


----------



## Asr

Tekrar merhaba!

Evet, az önce English only forumunda ki thread'ini inceledim! Native arkadaşların bu konuda bir itirazı olmamış ama, bize also/too aynı manada fakat also sadece cümle başında, too ise sadece cümle sonunda kullanılır diye öğretilmişti. Unutmazsam bu aşkam kontrol edeceğim.


----------



## Böğürtlen

Bende ondan da var: I also have it, too.

Ondan bende de var: I also have it.

İlk cümledeki kullanım doğru mu bilmiyorum ama istediğin anlamı veriyor gibi.


----------



## Aydintashar

1 - I possess the same.
2 - The same I possess.


----------



## ukuca

Asr said:


> Tekrar merhaba!
> 
> Evet, az önce English only forumunda ki thread'ini inceledim! Native arkadaşların bu konuda bir itirazı olmamış ama, bize also/too aynı manada fakat also sadece cümle başında, too ise sadece cümle sonunda kullanılır diye öğretilmişti. Unutmazsam bu aşkam kontrol edeceğim.



Dün bir dizide dikkatimi çekti, şöyle bir diyalog vardı:
A: I am a neat guy, I am a man!
B: I, too am a neat guy, and I, too am a man!


----------



## Asr

My guess; Prison Break ? 

Bilmiyorum ki, acaba bizim Türkçe'de yaptığımız devrik cümler gibi mi? Gramer olarak çok doğru değil ama, yanlış diye de bir kenara atamayacağımız cinsten.

Fakat, "I too have it" gibi bir cümle bana kesinlikle doğru gelmiyor. 

Kaynak olarak gözüme tek çarpan yer Longman online'da mesela "too" diye arama yapın ve düşülen notlara bakın...

http://www.ldoceonline.com/


----------

